# Hulu Plus Expected to reach over 1.0 million subscribers in 2011



## rmedeiros (Mar 23, 2011)

According to the Wall Street Journal: 

Quote: Hulu LLC's subscription video service will surpass one million subscribers in 2011, chief executive Jason Kilar said in a blog post Monday.

Mr. Kilar also reiterated that the company is on track to approach $500 million in revenue in 2011, up from $263 million in 2010. Its first-quarter revenue grew 90% from 2010.

Read more: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703806304576243672386770748.html?mod=dist_smartbrief


----------

